# Would this fetish exist in a more body-positive world?



## Benny Mon (Apr 13, 2018)

I just watched this interview snippet between Wood and Renee Starr

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9P9lixd5rs[/ame]

And Renee's answer to the question "What does feedism mean to you?" got me thinking: would feedism exist in a world without fatphobia, one that was a lot more body positive? Maybe the answer is "yes" in that pretty much every fetish exists somewhere, for someone. But it seems like for a lot of feedists part of what makes it hot is the transgressive dimension. Whether it's a self-confident 'fuck you' to the world or a twisted sort of pleasure derived from shame and guilt, a lot of feedists (feeders, feedees, gainers, whatever) seem to find satisfaction in breaking the rules of society. So sometimes I wonder: if fat acceptance and body positivism are successful in the long-run and diet culture dies, will feedism largely fall away, just replaced by more vanilla sexual attraction to all sorts of bodies and eating habits?


----------



## Durin (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't think so. But let's just get that body positive world and find out!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 15, 2018)

A more body positive world would be great, but I think fat fetish in general would still exist. There's just so much more to it that, in my opinion, a more body positive world would have no impact on. If anything, it would make it more prominent and accepted. I couldn't agree more with Renee's perspective on the subject. I can relate to a lot of what she said


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 15, 2018)

I think it would still exist.Maybe if people understood the thrill youre partner gets,and seeing it as someone who has gained.I get it,driving my husband Wild is such a turn on for me.


----------



## BigFA (Apr 17, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> A more body positive world would be great, but I think fat fetish in general would still exist. There's just so much more to it that, in my opinion, a more body positive world would have no impact on. If anything, it would make it more prominent and accepted. I couldn't agree more with Renee's perspective on the subject. I can relate to a lot of what she said



I have to agree with Amy Jo. I think it would still exist and might even make the fetish even more fun because so many people could be more open about it. It would also be great if everyone fully accepted being fat and did not have any hang-ups and celebrated that they were fat by the way they dressed and ate etc. It would be a wonderful world!


----------



## BigFA (Apr 17, 2018)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I think it would still exist.Maybe if people understood the thrill youre partner gets,and seeing it as someone who has gained.I get it,driving my husband Wild is such a turn on for me.



So nice to hear that you love driving your husband wild and that it turns you on as well to gain weight and fulfill your husbands desires. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## extra_m13 (Jun 27, 2018)

i think it would not be much different... because in my case i'm not a FA because there is a general bad view about fat, i like it because how it fells and looks, no relation to the opinion of the general public. if anything we would live in a world with more ssbbw i think


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 27, 2018)

If you put the concept of FETISH in its own category and think of the other Fetishes like balloon popping or feet. Neither of those things have a big anti-acceptance in the world. I don’t think Body Positivity will do anything for the fetish.


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 28, 2018)

My view has always been that part of the rush of being a part of the lifestyle is that it is like the best secret in the whole world. Only a relative few of us are fortunate enough to experience the lifestyle that has given so many such pleasure on many levels. Those of us fortunate enough have unlocked a key to a whole wonderful world, a world that I treasure, and few will ever know, and where so many who are clearly intrigued or at least curious, fear to tread.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 28, 2018)

I think the question you seek for is: would it this might been considered like a fetish all short in a more body-positive society? 

As much asking about whether this culturally/mediatically indoctrinated obsession for fat-breasted women and breast enhancement or thin women and belly fat loss processes might been all considered like paraphilias in a less breast/thin-centered friendly society...


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 28, 2018)

Benny Mon said:


> But it seems like for a lot of feedists part of what makes it hot is the transgressive dimension.



Huh. I didn't know that.



Benny Mon said:


> So sometimes I wonder: if fat acceptance and body positivism are successful in the long-run and diet culture dies, will feedism largely fall away, just replaced by more vanilla sexual attraction to all sorts of bodies and eating habits?



I've said this before, but feeding and fat-philia are two distinct things. People have enjoyed feeding one another since the dawn of time, even without fatness being a motivator.

If you mean specifically *as a fetish,* I would say that the answer is "probably yes." However, my only basis for saying this is that my own attraction to *exclusively fatness *has been utterly unaffected by what other people have said or done, or what situations I've been in. Yes, some people see transgression as part of the thrill, but not *all* of them do. Therefore, I think it would still exist.


----------



## Jay78 (Jun 29, 2018)

I don’t consider this a fetish as much as a preference


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 29, 2018)

Jay78 said:


> I don’t consider this a fetish as much as a preference


So if it is a preference are you Bi-sizeual? Like all different sizes? Or are you only attracted to fat women? 

There is always this weird line between liking a fat partner, preferring a fat partner, only liking fat partners, and then the fetish end where it is just the fat and not the person. 

I always want to ask why we say someone prefers blinds but fetishize a person preferring a fat partner.


----------



## Jay78 (Jun 29, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> So if it is a preference are you Bi-sizeual? Like all different sizes? Or are you only attracted to fat women?
> 
> There is always this weird line between liking a fat partner, preferring a fat partner, only liking fat partners, and then the fetish end where it is just the fat and not the person.
> 
> I always want to ask why we say someone prefers blinds but fetishize a person preferring a fat partner.


 I guess yes bi-sizeual, size doesn’t really matter as much as the chemistry/personality does. My wife is not heavy. I would say I’m more attracted to an ample figure but it’s not like the person I’m with has to fat and all I care about is fat.


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 30, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> So if it is a preference are you Bi-sizeual? Like all different sizes? Or are you only attracted to fat women?
> 
> There is always this weird line between liking a fat partner, preferring a fat partner, only liking fat partners, and then the fetish end where it is just the fat and not the person.
> 
> I always want to ask why we say someone prefers blinds but fetishize a person preferring a fat partner.



I only like fat women. Lifestyle, Fetish or preference, whatever it is called, it doesn't matter. To be honest, societies disapproval of fatness and fat admiration is a turn on for me. Maybe that's my fetish.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Jun 30, 2018)

I liked fat before I knew there was a negative connotation to it. When I was a very little kid, I remember being surprised when I was told that people didn’t like being fat. So yes, I think it would, because I innately thought about fat in a fetishistic way before I starting thinking about bodies negatively.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Jun 30, 2018)

Plus, the erotic view of food most feedists have is different from people who just find a fat partner attractive in a non-fetish way.


----------

